# MAC beauty powder blush haul



## geeko (Mar 3, 2008)

I was so excited about buying the beauty powder blushers as i'm recently in the craze for blushers.

I absolutely adore the new beauty powder blushers. The finish and texture is very smooth and satiny...and they are pigmented but yet go on sheer at the same time. I love my new loots.







From left to right: 
top row: Eversun, Shy Beauty, Joyous
bottom row: Secret blush, true romantic, Sweetness

Close up of the beauty powder blushers. I love all of them to bits!


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2008)

great haul. they all look gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Mar 3, 2008)

fab haul. they look so good x


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 3, 2008)

love!

enjoy sweety!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

i want sweetness and joyus!


----------



## weezee (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty colors.  Have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 3, 2008)

ooh, they look gorgeous!


----------



## elmo1026 (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome Haul. Wait how did you get them already I thought they were not available until 2 weeks from now!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 3, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 3, 2008)

They are so pretty!  Enjoy them.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow gorgeous! Enjoy =)


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2008)

Enjoy them! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 3, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## frocher (Mar 3, 2008)

They are lovely, enjoy!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 3, 2008)

those are so pretty! thanks for the pictures and enjoy!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

They're all so pretty!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_awesome Haul. Wait how did you get them already I thought they were not available until 2 weeks from now!!!_

 

Yeaa, how'd you get them lucky??!!!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

i just got sweetness in the mail today.  OMG its freaken beautiful!  i dont look like a whore. nope LOL


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm all over that joyous.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 4, 2008)

So pretty! I think I may end up with those exact ones!


----------



## Julzie (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! Lucky you. Have fun


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 4, 2008)

They look like really gorgeous colours. Are they the same price as regular blushes?

How do you find them different to the normal blushes?

TY!


----------



## geeko (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi...I'm living in singapore and my one of my local MAC counters jus launched it the day before yesterday

and yes, they are the same price as the regular mac blushers and come in the same packagin as the regular blushers.

The texture of the bp blushers are finely milled. I'm very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## nunu (Mar 4, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bittersweet (Mar 4, 2008)

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you'll have a lot of fun with your blushes!
Enjoy it!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Mar 4, 2008)

love them all...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 5, 2008)

Those all look so gorgeous!!  I can't wait to get my hands on some of them!  LOL  Enjoy your beautiful new blushers!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 7, 2008)

nice!! are you going to depot yout BPB???


----------



## geeko (Mar 10, 2008)

nope...i'm not depottin them. I'm scared of ruinin them :x


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 10, 2008)

nice haul! i think i'm gonna get joyous


----------

